# rear tire rubbing??



## nrizzo04 (Apr 11, 2012)

Alright so when i bought the car it already had 19" tsw rims on it. The tires didnt rub on the fenders but 3,000 miles later my brand new tires were worn horribly on the insides, both left and right rear tires. So i did new shocks, springs, and an alignment. Now my rear right tire is getting destroyed by the fender rubbing on it and cutting the rubber(outside of the tire). And also the bottom of my bumper rubs on the pavement when i punch it. Anyone have any suggestions on what to do!? Thanks!


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rub Solution*

I have read a lot of threads on this forum on tires and rims and I don't believe 19" rims are very popular for the 40-06 GTO's. The problem is that the cars were made with very tight strut tolerances on the inside of the wheels that effect tire wear so only 17" & 18" were factory offered. The way to get rid of your rub problem is to "roll the fender". There is a tool that lets you expand the outside edge of the fender well so your tire won't rub..... I am not sure how to do it myself. Here is an earlier thread on this forum that might give you some ideas or options for your current problem of fender rub.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/wheel-suggestions-34593/

There are other older threads on the other subject of "Rear bumper drag"....Possible solution Drag Bags!
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/best-way-raise-rear-suspension-36311/


----------



## nrizzo04 (Apr 11, 2012)

68OldGoat said:


> I have read a lot of threads on this forum on tires and rims and I don't believe 19" rims are very popular for the 40-06 GTO's. The problem is that the cars were made with very tight strut tolerances on the inside of the wheels that effect tire wear so only 17" & 18" were factory offered. The way to get rid of your rub problem is to "roll the fender". There is a tool that lets you expand the outside edge of the fender well so your tire won't rub..... I am not sure how to do it myself. Here is an earlier thread on this forum that might give you some ideas or options for your current problem of fender rub.
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/wheel-suggestions-34593/
> 
> There are other older threads on the other subject of "Rear bumper drag"....Possible solution Drag Bags!
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/best-way-raise-rear-suspension-36311/


Ya if i had the extra money id buy new rims and tires. But i also just put 2x tires at 350 a piece. Its just odd because the tires didnt rub until randomly one day? So i did brand new suspension. One of my buddys told me to do drag bars, but idk how


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Drag "bags". They go in your springs. Very easy. AutoLift makes some for the Mazda MPV that work well and are like $80-some bucks. I don't understand how your bumper could rub on the pavement when you punch it. It wouldn't do that if your took the springs and shocks off and left the car sitting on the bump stops.


----------



## nrizzo04 (Apr 11, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Drag "bags". They go in your springs. Very easy. AutoLift makes some for the Mazda MPV that work well and are like $80-some bucks. I don't understand how your bumper could rub on the pavement when you punch it. It wouldn't do that if your took the springs and shocks off and left the car sitting on the bump stops.


Well if i hit a bump at the same time i punch it, you hear a horrible scratching sound. And of course i looked and my rear bumper is cut up bad underneath. But thanks, looks like im gonna order some drag bags


----------



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

My '05 was totally stock, and it was the worst car I've ever owned for tire wear. I would thrash them in 10-15k miles. And I'm not even talking "worn", I'm talking shredded to the point where the metal was protruding out all over the inside sidewall.


----------



## nightrider (May 18, 2012)

i have a set of prototype 18's on my 04 now. i am currently running a very tall tire, and they rub the plastic inner fender when i hit bumps. or carry anyone in the car. that is where gm screwed up on this car was the springs in all of the yrs. they sag from day 1. and get worse from there. i am still on stock rear suspension. but if you want a very good set of rear springs go to lovell's and look at what they offer. from what i have read up on them that will be my next spring in the back. but if the 500$ is to high you can put a set of rear springs out of a bmw m5. just about the same as the lovells. and you can get them at the salvage for cheap. i have seen the stance with both springs and from what i have seen they sit the same. and carry the car good under a load.
I have rolled my own fender's and the did a inner fender tuck. i had a set of 285 18's on the back off of a vette. and they worked great. just did not like the wheel. sold them.


----------



## rjsalvages (Apr 13, 2008)

you can rent that fender toll and roll the fender....


----------



## The guy with the GTO (Nov 10, 2011)

+1 on the drag bags...my 06 with 19's would rub on every bump before the install, hasn't touched since.


----------



## 916GOAT (Jun 14, 2012)

I have my goat on 20's it doesnt rub at all ... The 20's were on the car when i bought it.. lol dont judge me haha

Sacramento CA. GOAT


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

The reason you are getting tire rub is for 2 reasons: a). Your OEM bushings are all probably worn and failing. To fix, there are a number of solutions. The Pedders GTO "No Rub" Kit is one. b). You need a proper alignment from a shop that still has the front and rear cradle alignment tool. It's more of a jig that aligns te front and rear in relation to eachother. My ex-Pontiac Dealerships have the tool, but the mechanics never were aware of what it was. Call around to GM dealerships and ask. Some will know what your talking about.

I have the Pedders Street 2 on my car (contains all of the "No Rub" Kit + more) and an alignment. Huge improvement. This is my 2nd 05 and is easily the best mod I've done to either.

FYI a) must be taken care of before b). This is a recurring problem with our cars and it is about your only option to fix (in my humble opinion, drag bags are a band-aid).


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Drag bags work well for squatting of the back end but they're not a proper answer to tire rub. The suspension should be able to travel from max compression to max extension without rub. Rub needs to be corrected with wheel width, offset, tire size, wheel spacers or a 5# hammer to the inner fender (if tires too far in), fender rolling (if tires too far out), and for tighter tolerances control arm bushings, subframe bushings and differential mount.


----------

